# كيف تصبح مهندسا ( فني ) لامعـــــا لا يستغني عنك مرؤسيك



## عماد المشهداني (6 أغسطس 2009)

كيف تصبح مهندسا ( فني ) لامعـــــا لا يستغني عنك مرؤسيك 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 

*كيف تصبح مهندسا ( فني ) لامعـــــا لا يستغني عنك مرؤسيك*​ 
*يقال ان من يرغب بذرية صالحة عليه اولا وقبل كل شيء ان يختار لهم أما صالحة واقول ان من اراد ان يكون مهندسا لامعا لا يستغني عنه مرؤسيه عليه ان يختار السير بالطريق الاتــــــي : *​ 
*1 . عليك اولا وقبل كل شيء ان تختار كلية او معهد طيران له تاريخه العلمي في مجال هندسة وفن الطيران . *​ 
*2 . ان تحسن اختيار التخصص الذي ترغب فيه ويتناسب مع طموحاتك واهدافك العلمية ولا تختار تخصصك بشكل عشوائي على اساس اراء الاخرين او بفرض منهم . لان هذا العنصر سيصبح فيما بعد اساسا للابداع والعطاء وحب العمل . وبعكسه سيصبح اساسا للفشل والجمود وكراهية العمل .*​ 
3 . ان تثابر خلال فترة الدراسة لتنهل اقصى ما تستطيع من العلوم ضمن تخصصك لانها الفرصة التي لا تتكرر من حيث :​ 
ا . توفر امكانيات التعلم بكافة اشكالها​ 
ب . التفرغ الكامل للدراسة​ 
ج . عدم وجود أي مسؤليات وظيفية وربما حتى عائلية لديك .​ 
د . وجود الوقت الكافي للدراسة​ 
ولن تجد هذه العناصر خارج المؤسسات التعليمية فلا تضيع ساعة واحدة إلا وقد استغليتها لبناء ذاتك العلمي لان الزمن لن يعود وإذا كنت حريصا ستندم على ضياع كل فرصة لم تستغل خلال فترة الدراسة .​ 
4 . بعد التخرج وقبل النزول الى ميدان العمل:​ 
يجب عليك ان تحرص ان يكون مكان عملك بتماس مباشر مع الطائرة ( اقصد في خط الطيران ) ولا تبحث عن الاماكن الدافئة شتاءا والباردة صيفا لانه في بداية حياتك الفنية يجب ان يكون عملك ميداني لا مكتبي ولا في الورش بل يجب عليك النزول الى ساحة الطيران تتنقل من طائرة الى اخرى , تعيش مع الطائرات اقلاعا وهبوطا لان ذلك يكسبك الخبرة في :​ 
أ . التعايش مع اعطال الطائرات​ 
ب . التعلم والتدريب على كيفية معالجتها​ 
ج . التعلم كيفية التعامل مع الطيارين وهذا امر ليس بالهين​ 
د . كيفية التعامل مع احتياجاتك للخدمات الارضية اثناء العمل​ 
ه . التعرف على العناصر الفنية الكفوءة ( من مهندسين وفنيين ) ومعرفة كيفية الاستفادة منها .​ 
و . التعرف على عناصر الصيانة من خلال الاحتياج الميداني لخبراتهم في معالجة الاعطال التي هي خارج الامكانيات الفنية لخط الطيران .​ 
ز . التدرب على رد الفعل السريع في معالجة الاعطال بسبب ضيق الوقت في خط الطيران .​ 
ح . التعرف والتدرب على مختلف الاعمال الجارية في خط الطيران واساليب تحضير وفحص وتجهيز الطائرات للطيران ( قبل يوم من الطيران , وقبل الاقلاع , وبعد الهبوط , وما بين طيرانين , وبعد الانتهاء من الطيران اليومي واية طيرانات مفاجئة للطائرات ... )​ 
ط . التعرف على كيفية التعامل مع كتب الصيانة والاستخدام الفني لاجهزة ومنظومات الطائرة .​ 
ي . التدرب على كيفية رفع واعادة واستبدال الاجهزة والمعدات من والى الطائرة عند حصول اعطال ضمن الامكانات الفنية لخط الطيران .​ 
ك . التعرف على كيفية التعامل مع الوثائق والمستندات المختلفة الخاصة بالخدمات اليومية للطائرات .​ 
ل . يتيح لك الفرصة في حضور برنامج المحاضرات الفنية التطويرية للمهندسين والطيارين .​ 
م . التعرف على حجم ومستويات الصيانة الجارية في خط الطيران ( الفحوصات المبرمجة ) التي ينفذها مهندسوا وفنيوا خط الطيران بحسب استحقاق الطائرات لها .​ 
5 . على كل مهندس وفني ان يمتلك دفتر جيب صغير يقسمه الى نصفين​ 
يسجل في النصف الاول منه ملخص عن :​ 
اولا . المنظومات الخاصة باختصاصه​ 
ثانيا . مواقعها على الطائرة وطرازاتها ( Part Number and Ser. N. )​ 
ثالثا . مبدا عملها باختصار .​ 
رابعا . ارقام وانواع الطائرات التي تقع ضمن مسؤليته​ 
خامسا . الحاله الفنية لكل طائرة 

ويسجل في النصف الثاني منه المعلومات التالية :​ 
تفرز صفحة او صفحتين لكل منظومة لتسجيل :​ 
اولا . الاعطال المهمة والمتكررة​ 
ثانيا . ظاهرة العطل وكيفية معالجته​ 
هذه المعلومات تساعدك في اتخاذ بعض الاجراءات السريعة خصوصا عندما تكون بعيدا عن مصادرك ومراجعك الفنية . 

6 . بعد عودتك من أي اجازة طويلة او قصيرة يجب السؤال عما جرى من اعطال ضمن اختصاصك وتدوينها ومعرفة طرق معالجتها واسبابها .​ 
7 . على مسؤل القسم المختص ان يجمع معيته مرة في الاسبوع لمناقشة الاعطال التي حصلت في الاسبوع الماضي وتحديد اسبابها ( هل هي ناتجة عن اهمال , ام بسبب عدم الالتزام بالتعليمات الفنية , ام بسبب سوء الاستخدام لمنظومات الطائرة ام لاسباب تصنيعية ام لاسباب اخرى ؟؟؟؟ ...... الخ ) واتخاذ الاجراءات المناسبة بحسب نوع الاعطال واسباب حدوثها لمنع تكرارها .​ 
8 . يستحسن ان يستمر عملك في خط الطيران فترة لا تقل عن ( 2 ـــ 3 ) سنة قبل الانتقال للعمل في خطوط الصيانة ان امكن لك ذلك . على ان تكون هذه الفترة مفعمة بالنشاط والحركة والمثابرة والحرص والدقة في كل شيء وتوثيق كل صغيرة وكبيرة تخص عملك الفني . حيث ستشعر بانك قد بنيت اساسا قويا متينا يمنحك القدرة على الصعود خطوة اعلى في سلم العمل الفني الا وهو العمل في خطوط الصيانة .​ 
9 . مصاحبة المهندسين والفنيين ذوي الخبرة والنشاط للاستفادة من خبراتهم وعلى اولائك المهندسين من ذوي الخبرات ان لا يبخلوا على اخوانهم الجدد بشيء من خبراتهم ظنا منهم بانهم سيحلوا بدلا عنهم فالاخلاص بالعمل والتوكل المطلق على الله اساس كل النجاح والتوفيق فـ ( ما يشاؤه الله يكن وما لم يشأ لم يكن ).​ 
10 . العمل في خطوط الصيانة :​ 
بعد ان تتأكد من انك قد استوعبت وتدربت ومارست كل الاعمال الفنية الجارية في خط الطيران ( وهذا لا يتم قبل مرور فترة لا تقل عن سنتين الى ثلاث سنوات عمل في خط الطيران ) يمكنك الان التخطيط للانتقال الى احدى خطوط الصيانة لان العمل الفني في هذه الخطوط يكسبك الخبرات الاضافية في مجال العمل الفني والاداري للاسباب التالية: 

أ . إن خط الصيانة يعتبر المرجع الفني الاعلى في مجال التخطيط والبرمجة والتنفيذ والمراقبة والتوجيه والقيادة لكافة الاعمال الفنية المطلوب تنفيذها على جميع انواع الطائرات بموجب كتب الصيانة والاستخدام الفني المحددة من قبل الشركات المصنعة للطائرات لاجل تحقيق اعلى نسبة صلاحية للطائرات من اجل الاستثمار الامثل لكامل العمر الفني المحدد لكل طائرة .​ 
ب . العمل في خطوط الصيانة يتيح المجال الاوسع للكادر الفني بممارسة الصلاحيات الفنية في التوسع باساليب الفحص واستخدام الفواحص المتطورة للكشف عن الاعطال وتفكيك اجزاء المنظومات وتصليحها مما يرفع من مستوى الخبرة والاداء الفني للعاملين .​ 
ج . التعرف على اساليب العمل الاداري والفني المختلفة الجارية في الشعب والاقسام الفنية واعمال السيطرة الفنية والسيطرة النوعية مما يتيح لك التعرف على فرص التدرج ضمن تسلسل السلم الوظيفي للمهنسين والفنيين .​ 
د . الاطلاع والمشاركة في اعمال الصيانة المبرمجة الكبرى التي تنفذ في خطوط الصيانة يمنحك الخبرة ويطور ويرفع مستواك الفني .​ 
ه . في معظم الاحيان وفي اغلب الاعمال يتوفر الوقت الكافي مما يمنحك فرصة اكبر في مطالعة الكتب الفنية وخرائط المنظومات والبحث والاستنتاج وهو ما ليس متوفر في خط الطيران فالجميع هناك مستعجلون لتهيئة الطائرات للاقلاع ومعالجة اعطالها باسرع وقت ممكن .​ 
و . لا تفارق الكتب الفنية المختلفة واستمر في تطوير ثقافتك الفنية ولا تفوت أي فرصة لاكمال دراستك العليا فالمهندس والفني اذا ما ابتعد عن مواصلة القراءة والدراسة بمرور الوقت سيفشل ولن يتطور في عمله .​ 
هذا ما يحظرني من خلال ما اكتسبناه من خبرة والموضوع مفتوح للمناقشة واضافة خبراتكم اخواني الافاضل لتعم الفائدة للجميع باذن الله ....​ 
*تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع واعتذر ان كنت قد اطلت واسهبت *​ 

*واخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين *
*تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*
*اخوكم*
*عماد المشهداني*​


----------



## أمير صبحي (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس  عماد المشهداني 


جميل ما سردته لنا .. فيبدو كما لو كان عصارة مهنية مبسطة من قلب الواقع العملي 



- بالنسبة للنقطة : 





> * . عليك اولا وقبل كل شيء ان تختار كلية او معهد طيران له تاريخه العلمي في مجال هندسة وفن الطيران . *


 أود ان أعقب - لو سمحت لي - عليها :

بأن غالبية دارسي هذا المجال فى وطننا العربي لا يتعرضوا لمثل

هذة الصلاحية بإختيار مكان دراستهم ..للأسف ..

وهذا واقع غير صحي علميا , عمليا وكذلك نفسيا ...

بالطبع بإستثناء حالات خاصة فى بعض المناطق وكذلك من توفرت له إمكانيات مادية للإختيار ولو أنه 

سيكون مقيدا كذلك من البعد العلمي لأن الفارق ليس كبيرا من هذه الناحية .

لذا نرى ركودا فى واقعها العملي على الرغم من وجود أجانب فى بلادنا لنفس المجال ..

وهذه مشكلة يجب أن توضع تحت الدراسة إداريا من قبل المؤسسات التعليمية فى بلادنا ..​ 


أكرر شكري 


تحياتي لك 


....................................​


----------



## بدري علي (7 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم


بوركت أخي.
وجزاك الله خيراا​*


----------



## عماد المشهداني (7 أغسطس 2009)

أمير صبحي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا مهندس عماد المشهداني
> جميل ما سردته لنا .. فيبدو كما لو كان عصارة مهنية مبسطة من قلب الواقع العملي
> - بالنسبة للنقطة :
> أود ان أعقب - لو سمحت لي - عليها :​
> ...


حياك الله اخي العزيز امير 
اؤؤيدك تماما في ماقلته بملاحظتك 
واني ذكرت هذه النقطة لاهميتها ولضرورة تحقيقها كلما امكن 
ذلك لمن يريد ان يدرس هندسة الطيران او اي اختصاص اخر 
شاكرا لكم مروركم العطر 
تقبل اطيب تحياتي​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (7 أغسطس 2009)

بدري علي قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> *بوركت أخي.*
> *وجزاك الله خيراا*​


حياك الله اخي العزيز بدري 
بوركت وجزيت خيرا اخي الفاضل
تحياتي مع الود​


----------



## احمد حبة (2 سبتمبر 2009)

والله انا اشوف الي قلته ينطبق على جميع تخصصات الهندسة وليس الطيران فقط والف شكر


----------



## م.عمران (4 سبتمبر 2009)

_الله يعطيك العافية ويقويك لكن الواحد في هذا الزمن وبعد التجربة و الخبرة الشغل الذي ياتيه وكأنه مفروض عليه ومافي غيره وبعد فترة يحس أنه اصبح حفظ ولا يمت للهندسة بصلة وفوق كل ذلك لا يستطيع تركه والله المعين _
_ والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_


----------



## عماد المشهداني (6 سبتمبر 2009)

احمد حبة قال:


> والله انا اشوف الي قلته ينطبق على جميع تخصصات الهندسة وليس الطيران فقط والف شكر


 حياك الله اخو احمد 
عطرنا مروركم اخي الفاضل​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (6 سبتمبر 2009)

م.عمران قال:


> _الله يعطيك العافية ويقويك لكن الواحد في هذا الزمن وبعد التجربة و الخبرة الشغل الذي ياتيه وكأنه مفروض عليه ومافي غيره وبعد فترة يحس أنه اصبح حفظ ولا يمت للهندسة بصلة وفوق كل ذلك لا يستطيع تركه والله المعين _
> _والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_


يقويك وعافيك ربنا اخي الكريم مهندس عمران
اعاننا الله جميعا على ما نحن فيه
والله كما تفضلت من الصعب جدا ان يعمل المهندس بغير اختصاصه لان ذلك يقتل الابداع 
تقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري ​


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوعك جميل وتشكر جزيل الشكر عليه لكن ما تقوله لنا يعتبر خيال في بلادنا العربيه هذا لعدم توفر القدره الماديه لكثير من الشباب لدراسة ما يحب من العلوم لك مني جزيل الشكر وفائق الاحترام


----------



## عماد المشهداني (9 سبتمبر 2009)

فوزي القره غولي قال:


> موضوعك جميل وتشكر جزيل الشكر عليه لكن ما تقوله لنا يعتبر خيال في بلادنا العربيه هذا لعدم توفر القدره الماديه لكثير من الشباب لدراسة ما يحب من العلوم لك مني جزيل الشكر وفائق الاحترام


حياك الله اخوي فوزي 
مرورك الاجمل اخي الفاضل 
اتمنى ان تتوفر الفرص المناسبة لجميع شبابنا الطموح 
تقبل خالص تحياتي مع وافر التقدير والاحترام


----------



## muhrad (16 سبتمبر 2009)

Thank you very much and may Allah blesses you and your effort

Jazak Allah khair


----------



## عماد المشهداني (17 سبتمبر 2009)

muhrad قال:


> thank you very much and may allah blesses you and your effort
> 
> jazak allah khair


جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك اخي العزيز مراد
عطرنا مروركم اخي الفاضل
تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## مصر للطيران (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عماد المشهداني (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مصر للطيران;1338303 قال:


> جزاك الله خير


حياك الله مصر للطيران
جزيتم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## adil osmail hessin (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## adil osmail hessin (22 نوفمبر 2009)

_ا:14:لله يعطيك العافيه_


----------



## obied allah (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## عماد المشهداني (24 نوفمبر 2009)

adil osmail hessin قال:


> الله يعطيك العافيه


عوفيت وبارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## عماد المشهداني (24 نوفمبر 2009)

obied allah قال:


> شكرا


شكرا لمروركم الطيب اخي الكريم


----------



## wdelrasheed (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*الف شكر لك يا عماد المشهداني واسال الله أن يجزيك خيراُ
*


----------



## wdelrasheed (26 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد اجابه سريعة, لماذا لا يصل المحرك التوربيني الرفاص الي سرعة الصوت؟


----------



## wdelrasheed (26 نوفمبر 2009)

* اريد اجابه سريعة, لماذا لا يصل المحرك التوربيني الرفاص turboprob الي سرعة الصوت؟*


----------



## عمراياد (27 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك اخ عماد 

طرح قيم ومميز

تقديري واحترامي لشخصك الكريم


----------



## seso2 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات المفيده وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hysamo (2 ديسمبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم_
_بوركت أخي.
*وجزاك الله كل خير*_


----------



## عماد المشهداني (4 ديسمبر 2009)

wdelrasheed قال:


> *الف شكر لك يا عماد المشهداني واسال الله أن يجزيك خيراُ
> *


جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك 
شاكرا مروركم الطيب


----------



## عماد المشهداني (4 ديسمبر 2009)

wdelrasheed قال:


> اريد اجابه سريعة, لماذا لا يصل المحرك التوربيني الرفاص الي سرعة الصوت؟


ان بلوغ الطائرات سرعة الصوت يعتمد على مجموعة من العوامل فليس كل الطائرات ذات المحارك النفاثة باستطاعتها بلوغ سرعة الصوت ... فما بالك بذات المحارك المروحية ... فالموضوع هنا يعتمد على :
1 . طبيعة هيكل الطائرة وتصميمه
2 . نوع المحرك المركب على الطائرة
3 . عدد المحارك المركبة على الطائرة
4 . نوع المهام المصممة لها الطائرة
تقبل تحياتي ​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (4 ديسمبر 2009)

عمراياد قال:


> بارك الله بك اخ عماد
> طرح قيم ومميز
> تقديري واحترامي لشخصك الكريم


حياك الله اخوي عمر 
كل التقدير والاحترام لكم اخي الغالي
شاكرا لكم المرور العطر


----------



## عماد المشهداني (4 ديسمبر 2009)

seso2 قال:


> شكرا علي هذه المعلومات المفيده وجزاكم الله كل خير


جزيتم خيرا وبارك الله فيكم 
تقبل تحياتي مع التقدير


----------



## عماد المشهداني (4 ديسمبر 2009)

hysamo قال:


> _السلام عليكم_
> _بوركت أخي.
> *وجزاك الله كل خير*_


جزيتم خيرا وبارك الله فيكم 
شاكرا مروركم الكريم اخي الفاضل


----------



## نبيل ال محمود (14 ديسمبر 2009)

احسنت اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## sami20 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## عماد المشهداني (23 ديسمبر 2009)

نبيل ال محمود قال:


> احسنت اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير


بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## عماد المشهداني (23 ديسمبر 2009)

sami20 قال:


> جزاك اللة خيرا


بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز
شاكرا لكم المرور


----------



## islam salama ali (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله كل خير على هذة المعلومات المهمة ونرجو المزيد


----------



## النجم الجديد مهندس (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا وتقدير لك


----------



## قاسم الجبوري (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا...................... الموضوع جدا جميل


----------



## عماد المشهداني (11 يناير 2010)

islam salama ali قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله كل خير على هذة المعلومات المهمة ونرجو المزيد


جزيت خيرا اخي العزيز 
​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (11 يناير 2010)

النجم الجديد مهندس قال:


> شكرا وتقدير لك


الشكر والتقدير لكم اخي الفاضل


----------



## عماد المشهداني (11 يناير 2010)

قاسم الجبوري قال:


> شكرا...................... الموضوع جدا جميل


مروركم الاجمل اخي العزيز


----------



## in future (12 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ,,,
موضوع ممتاز ,,, و شكرا على هالنصائح القيمه ,,

تحياااتي لك


----------



## عماد المشهداني (13 يناير 2010)

in future قال:


> بارك الله فيك ,,,
> موضوع ممتاز ,,, و شكرا على هالنصائح القيمه ,,
> 
> تحياااتي لك


عطرنا مروركم اخي الكريم


----------



## mohamed el-hadi (16 يناير 2010)

أخي العزيز امير جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع و أوافقك على ما قلته تماما واني ذكرت هذه النقطة لاهميتها ولضرورة تحقيقها كلما امكن ذلك لمن يريد ان يدرس هندسة الطيران او اي اختصاص اخر شاكرا لكم مروركم العطر 
تقبل اطيب تحياتي​


----------



## elwrd1987 (16 يناير 2010)

افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد قرزيز (18 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور أخوي على المعلووومات


----------



## عماد المشهداني (19 يناير 2010)

mohamed el-hadi قال:


> أخي العزيز امير جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع و أوافقك على ما قلته تماما واني ذكرت هذه النقطة لاهميتها ولضرورة تحقيقها كلما امكن ذلك لمن يريد ان يدرس هندسة الطيران او اي اختصاص اخر شاكرا لكم مروركم العطر
> تقبل اطيب تحياتي​


شكرا للمرور 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عماد المشهداني (19 يناير 2010)

elwrd1987 قال:


> افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا


جزيتم خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عماد المشهداني (19 يناير 2010)

محمد قرزيز قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووور أخوي على المعلووومات


شكرا للمرور العطر​


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (19 يناير 2010)

موضوع جديد جاد جامد جمبل جوىجوىجوى وربنا معاك


----------



## عماد المشهداني (19 يناير 2010)

هشام جوده احمد قال:


> موضوع جديد جاد جامد جمبل جوىجوىجوى وربنا معاك


مروركم الاجمل 
تقبل اطيب تحياتي​


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم
:7::7::7::7::7:​
بجد انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده
ولا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا​:56::56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56:
:56::56:
:56:​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (26 يناير 2010)

omar abdelsadek قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم
> :7::7::7::7::7:​
> بجد انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده
> ولا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا​:56::56::56::56::56:
> ...


الله محييك كابتن عمر 
وانا شاكر لكم مروركم العطر وكلماتكم الطيبة اخي الفاضل
تقبل اجمل تحياتي مع التقدير​


----------



## حيدر محمد حسين (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم : أستاذي الفاضل جميل ما أوضحته لنا وانا أعتقد إن هذا الموضوع يفيد لكافة التخصصات وليس للطيران وحسب خبرتي فاني قد نفذت الكثير من هذه الخطوات وحسب ما يفيد تخصصي وانا الآن انصح الزملاء الجدد الذين بمعيتي على ما كنت قد استفدت به من تجارب الآخرين اللذين هم قبلي .... وفقكم الله لإفادة هذه الأمة مع فائق تقديري واحترامي .


----------



## عماد المشهداني (23 فبراير 2010)

حيدر محمد حسين قال:


> السلام عليكم : أستاذي الفاضل جميل ما أوضحته لنا وانا أعتقد إن هذا الموضوع يفيد لكافة التخصصات وليس للطيران وحسب خبرتي فاني قد نفذت الكثير من هذه الخطوات وحسب ما يفيد تخصصي وانا الآن انصح الزملاء الجدد الذين بمعيتي على ما كنت قد استفدت به من تجارب الآخرين اللذين هم قبلي .... وفقكم الله لإفادة هذه الأمة مع فائق تقديري واحترامي .


 حياك لله اخي العزيز الباش مهندس حيدر 
فعلا كما تفضلت ان محتوى الموضوع عام وانصح جميبع اخواني المهندسين بقراءته بعناية 
وفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه الخير لامتنا 
تقبل اطيب تحياتي مع وافر التقدير والاحترام  ​


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (11 مارس 2010)

هل يوجد وجه شبه بين الطائره والسفينه


----------



## عماد المشهداني (14 مارس 2010)

هشام جوده احمد قال:


> هل يوجد وجه شبه بين الطائره والسفينه


يوجد بعض المنظومات المتشابهة منها الملاحية الخاصة بقيادة السفينة وتحديد موقعها ومنظومات الطاقة
وبعض العدادات 
تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## ابوعبد اللة المساح (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخي العزيز على المجهود الجميل وفقكم الله .....وشكرآ


----------



## عماد المشهداني (17 مارس 2010)

ابوعبد اللة المساح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مشكور اخي العزيز على المجهود الجميل وفقكم الله .....وشكرآ


الشكر موصول كم لمروركم الطيب اخي الكريم


----------



## النسر المتوهج (24 مارس 2010)

جزيت خيرا وبالتوفيق


----------



## عماد المشهداني (1 أبريل 2010)

النسر المتوهج قال:


> جزيت خيرا وبالتوفيق


تحياتي لك اخي النسر المتوهج 
شاكرالكم المرور الطيب


----------



## ابو فيصل1 (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

اخي عماد المشهداني انت كفيت ووفيت باذن الله تعالى والله يجعل الي قلتو في موازين حسناتك...

اخي انت ذكرت نصائح مهمه جدً لمن يعمل في هاذا المجال... ارجو منك اخي اعطاء النصائح لمن هم في صدد دراسة هاذا التخصص وتوجيههم الى الطريق السليم بحكم خبرتك ودراستك وكيف يتفوقون به..

والف شكر لك عزيز على طرحك الاكثر من رائع.


----------



## عماد المشهداني (9 أبريل 2010)

ابو فيصل1 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> اخي عماد المشهداني انت كفيت ووفيت باذن الله تعالى والله يجعل الي قلتو في موازين حسناتك...
> 
> ...


اخي العزيز الغالي ابو فيصل 
اولا اشكر مروركم الطيب
واود ان اقول ان ماطلبته اخي الفاضل مشار له ضمن الموضوع ... ارجو مراجعة الموضوع بتاني وستجد الاجابة
لك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير​


----------



## msaid999 (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ...


----------



## عماد المشهداني (29 أبريل 2010)

msaid999 قال:


> شكرا ...


شكرا للمرور


----------



## همس الغدير (19 مايو 2010)

_تمنياتي لك بتوفيق مشكور اخوي_


----------



## دومتوم (20 مايو 2010)

اضافة الى هذه النقاط الجوهريه ارى ان على المهندس الجديد الاشتراك في اللجان الفنية بالقوة


----------



## sarabib (7 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عماد المشهداني (8 يونيو 2010)

دومتوم قال:


> اضافة الى هذه النقاط الجوهريه ارى ان على المهندس الجديد الاشتراك في اللجان الفنية بالقوة


*حياك الله اخي العزيز واؤيد ما ذهبت اليه*
*تقبل تحياتي*​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (8 يونيو 2010)

sarabib قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك اخي العزيز
​


----------



## eng. thamer (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
1.في اختصاص الطيران يعتبر كل مادرسته في أي اكاديميه هو لياقه بدنيه قبل تنفيذ
التمرين

2.اعرف كل شى عن اختصاصك وشى عن كل اختصاص موجود في الطائره
تحياتي


----------



## مهندس.عبدالرحمن (10 يوليو 2010)

درر ياباشا ماشالله عليك بس بعد اذنك انت بتتكلم من خلال التفكير وليس من خلال المعايشه والواقع
وهذه هي الحريه فقط في العقل وشكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## عماد المشهداني (12 يوليو 2010)

eng. Thamer قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 1.في اختصاص الطيران يعتبر كل مادرسته في أي اكاديميه هو لياقه بدنيه قبل تنفيذ
> التمرين
> 
> ...


*الاخ المهندس ثامر ... حياك لله *
*اضافة ثمينة وقيمة تنم عن خبرة كبيرة*
*تقبل اطيب تحياتي*
​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (12 يوليو 2010)

مهندس.عبدالرحمن قال:


> درر ياباشا ماشالله عليك بس بعد اذنك انت بتتكلم من خلال التفكير وليس من خلال المعايشه والواقع
> وهذه هي الحريه فقط في العقل وشكرا لك اخي الكريم


الاخ المهندس عبدالرحمن ... حياك الله 
ثق يا اخي العزيز كل كلمة كتبتها في هذا الدرس اما مررت بها شخصيا او عايشتها او شاهدتها بام عيني او طبقتها بنفسي او استنبطتها من خلال تجربني في العمل الهندسي او اكتسبتها من تجارب الاخرين ... فكل حرف وكل كلمة من واقع حياتي وخبرتي في مجالات واماكن العمل التي خدمت فيها في خطوط الطيران وفي الصيانة وفي مجال الادارة الهندسية وفي المجال الاكاديمي 
شاكرا لك تقييمك ومرورك العطر 
تقديري واحترامي وودي لك
​


----------



## الطيران معشوقي (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرآ جزيلآ 
ويعطيك الف 
عافية


----------



## عماد المشهداني (20 يوليو 2010)

الطيران معشوقي قال:


> شكرآ جزيلآ
> ويعطيك الف
> عافية


حياك الله اخي العزيز واعطاك كل العافية
تقبل تحياتي
​


----------



## alshabhar (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## black_horse (28 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عماد المشهداني (15 أغسطس 2010)

alshabhar قال:


> شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


حياك الله اخي العزيز شاكرا مروركم الطيب
​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (15 أغسطس 2010)

black_horse قال:


> اشكرك جزيل الشكر


الشكر موصول لكم اخي الفاضل
​


----------



## استشاري معماري (17 أغسطس 2010)

ابداااااااااااااع و موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## عماد المشهداني (21 أغسطس 2010)

استشاري معماري قال:


> ابداااااااااااااع و موضوع جميل جدا


شكرا لمروركم العطر
​


----------



## محمد الكتلوني (28 أغسطس 2010)

جزيت خيرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## Equilibrium (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علياء العبيدي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ع الموضوع وعاشت الايادي


----------



## عماد المشهداني (18 سبتمبر 2010)

محمد الكتلوني قال:


> جزيت خيرا اخي الفاضل


*حياك الله اخي العزيز محمد*
*بارك الله فيك*
​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (18 سبتمبر 2010)

equilibrium قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


*جزيت خيرا اخي الفاضل*
*تقبل تحياتي*
​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (18 سبتمبر 2010)

علياء العبيدي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا ع الموضوع وعاشت الايادي


*الشكر موصول لمرورك العطر اختي العزيزة علياء*
*تقبلي اطيب تحياتي*
​


----------



## zaki5555 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عماد المشهداني (1 أكتوبر 2010)

zaki5555 قال:


> شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


الشكر موصول لمروركم اخي الكريم
​


----------



## مهندس موهوب (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشاء لله عليك ابداعك تعدا منتدى خط الطيران ابداع تشكر عليه و أسئل الله ان يكون هاذا في ميزان حسناتك 
و اسئل الله ان يعطيني ما اعطاك ويزيدك اضعاف مضاعفه من ما اعطاك من العلم 
شكرا لك اسئل الله التوفيق لكل من يقراء ما تكتبه و التوفيق لك ولي


----------



## عبدالله العلياني (3 نوفمبر 2010)

_اشكرك واتمنى لك التوفيق_


----------



## عماد المشهداني (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس موهوب قال:


> مشاء لله عليك ابداعك تعدا منتدى خط الطيران ابداع تشكر عليه و أسئل الله ان يكون هاذا في ميزان حسناتك
> و اسئل الله ان يعطيني ما اعطاك ويزيدك اضعاف مضاعفه من ما اعطاك من العلم
> شكرا لك اسئل الله التوفيق لكل من يقراء ما تكتبه و التوفيق لك ولي


شكرا لاطرائكم الطيب ... 
وفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه الخير لديننا وامتنا 
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وفتح عليك ابواب علمه ورحمته​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (7 نوفمبر 2010)

عبدالله العلياني قال:


> _اشكرك واتمنى لك التوفيق_


وفقك الله وبارك فيك اخي العزيز عبدالله​


----------



## صلاح الدين التهامى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوور خيو على المعلومات المهمة لندخل ونرى


----------



## islam salama ali (24 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل وشيق


----------



## عماد المشهداني (26 نوفمبر 2010)

صلاح الدين التهامى قال:


> مشكوور خيو على المعلومات المهمة لندخل ونرى


حياك الله اخ صلاح شاكرا لك المرور الطيب​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (26 نوفمبر 2010)

islam salama ali قال:


> موضوع جميل وشيق


حياك الله اخوي اسلام
عطرنا مروركم
​


----------



## مستريورك (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين جدااااااااا


----------



## passm55 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## passm55 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمد البشايرة (17 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هالنصائح المفيده 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عماد المشهداني (18 يناير 2011)

مستريورك قال:


> مشكورين جدااااااااا


شكرا للاخوان : مستريورك و [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u689578.html"]passm55 و [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u706605.html"]محمد البشايرة لمرورهم العطر[/URL][/URL]​


----------



## fatima-azahra (22 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكم على هدا الموضوع لانه جد مفيد و قد أفادني لأنني أريد إنشاء الله الولوج لإحدى مدارس الهندسة بالمغرب فشكرا لكم


----------



## عماد المشهداني (23 يناير 2011)

fatima-azahra قال:


> شكرا لكم على هدا الموضوع لانه جد مفيد و قد أفادني لأنني أريد إنشاء الله الولوج لإحدى مدارس الهندسة بالمغرب فشكرا لكم


امنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح​


----------



## سالم برهومة (19 فبراير 2011)




----------



## عماد المشهداني (20 فبراير 2011)

سالم برهومة قال:


>


*Thank you for your kind words my dear*​


----------



## جروح الصمت (22 فبراير 2011)

كلام رائع من قلب صادق 
وهو بالفعل من وحي الواقع 
الق شكر الك


----------



## king2 (24 فبراير 2011)

حياك اللة اخي العزيز عماد المشهداني علئ النقاط التوضيحية المميزة في كيفية تكون الفني الجيد في الاختصاص الذي يحبة والعمل في الظروف المناسبة اكرر شكري لك اخ عماد المشهداني اخوك حيدر محمد


----------



## king2 (24 فبراير 2011)

اخ عماد انا فني طائرات اعمل علئ طائرة الكنك اير c12 350 اذا اممكن محتاج شرح تفصيلي علئ محرك هذة الطائرة ان وجد وازيد في طلبي لانك متفضلي علي ان وجد فديوتوضيحي لمحرك الطائرة الكنك اير واكون مشكور منكم ومن المهندسين العرب وادامكم اللة ضخرا اخوك حيدر محمد


----------



## عماد المشهداني (26 فبراير 2011)

جروح الصمت قال:


> كلام رائع من قلب صادق
> وهو بالفعل من وحي الواقع
> الق شكر الك


حياك الله اخي العزيز 
مروركم الاروع 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عماد المشهداني (26 فبراير 2011)

king2 قال:


> حياك اللة اخي العزيز عماد المشهداني علئ النقاط التوضيحية المميزة في كيفية تكون الفني الجيد في الاختصاص الذي يحبة والعمل في الظروف المناسبة اكرر شكري لك اخ عماد المشهداني اخوك حيدر محمد


حياك الله اخي العزيز حيدر
شكرا لمروركم العطر
امنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## عماد المشهداني (26 فبراير 2011)

king2 قال:


> اخ عماد انا فني طائرات اعمل علئ طائرة الكنك اير c12 350 اذا اممكن محتاج شرح تفصيلي علئ محرك هذة الطائرة ان وجد وازيد في طلبي لانك متفضلي علي ان وجد فديوتوضيحي لمحرك الطائرة الكنك اير واكون مشكور منكم ومن المهندسين العرب وادامكم اللة ضخرا اخوك حيدر محمد


ااسف اخي العزيز .... ليس لدي ما طلبت 
ارجو ان تطرح موضوعك بشكل منفصل


----------



## eng_amr_abdelnaser (15 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## عماد المشهداني (25 أبريل 2011)

eng_amr_abdelnaser قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خيرا


وجزيت خيرا اخي العزيز
​


----------



## amir elengineer (25 أبريل 2011)

نصائح عظيمه فعلا شكرا لك يا بشمهندس


----------



## عماد المشهداني (16 مايو 2011)

amir elengineer قال:


> نصائح عظيمه فعلا شكرا لك يا بشمهندس


*شكرا لمروركم العطر اخي العزيز*​


----------



## saifaiman (22 يونيو 2011)

thxzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## hamadagamed (22 يونيو 2011)

موضوع رائع ..... بارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد المشهداني (23 يوليو 2011)

saifaiman قال:


> thxzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


شكرا لمروركم
​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (23 يوليو 2011)

hamadagamed قال:


> موضوع رائع ..... بارك الله فيك


مروركم الاروع 
تقبل تحياتي
​


----------



## ايمن المهدي13 (29 أغسطس 2011)

*السودان*



عماد المشهداني قال:


> كيف تصبح مهندسا ( فني ) لامعـــــا لا يستغني عنك مرؤسيك
> 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​
> 
> ...















ما شاء الله موضوع جميل ومفيد للغاية


----------



## ايمن المهدي13 (29 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع واكثر لنا من امثالها


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم​
إلى جميع إخواني زوار المنتدى وأعضائه​
 لي طلب لو لك أي اقتراح أو ملاحظة برجاء إدراجها في هذا الموضوع
وإليك الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78787.html

ولنسهم معا في تطوير بناء القسم​*


----------



## عماد المشهداني (22 أكتوبر 2011)

ايمن المهدي13 قال:


> ما شاء الله موضوع جميل ومفيد للغاية


حياك الله يا اخ ايمن
شاكرا مروركم العطر
​


----------

